# Anyone tried the newest Ed Hardy???



## candycane80 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the newest Ed Hardy Love & Luck perfume? I have the one in the pink bottle an love it, just wondering how it compares or are there any other perfumes to compare it to? Thanks for any input!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

I got a wiff of it at Macy's when a SA approached me and I love it! But the price is just way too high for me.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 31, 2009)

It was okay but there was a weird synthetic/fresh note to it that I found really plasticy and unpleasant.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 2, 2009)

I checked it out the other day and kept thinking it smelled JUST LIKE something else.  It finally dawned on me that it smells like a Victoria's Secret fragrance...I think it's called Blossoming Romance? I was not really a fan.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 4, 2009)

love it! my only complaint is that it doesn't last very long.


----------



## kiss (Feb 5, 2009)

I tried it and while it's not bad, it didn't really blow me away. I don't know, I was just expecting more from it.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 6, 2009)

My friend has it..it's a bit spicy? I don't know but it's not that great compared to the first pink one (which is awesomeeee btw)


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 6, 2009)

I could really smell the blood orange in it. I only tried it a counter so I didn't get a real good feel for it. I like citrus-y scents so I will have to investigate this one more.


----------



## @-}--CEC--{[email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't like it, it was too sweet for me


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Mar 24, 2009)

Hum.. I'm not that into perfume world so I can't give you the exact name of the different scents in it but I have both Ed Hardy perfume and:
They are very different, the pink one is sweeter and... warmer ? as the Love&Luck is more.. fresh and citrus woody? the staying power of both is about the same but you do have to wear them to know as the Love and Luck one smell 2 different things from the bottle to skin (at least for me)

And I like both a lot. They are just different so... (You can find samples on ebay for 1$ or 2$)


----------

